# Lüfter- und Radiator-Position im Enthoo Luxe



## kVn- (30. Juli 2017)

*Lüfter- und Radiator-Position im Enthoo Luxe*

Hi,

ich habe vor, mir die Eisbaer 360 AiO mit 3 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Lüftern für meinen i7 4790k zu kaufen. Dieser wird demnächst geköpft und auf das maximal mögliche übertaktet.
Aktuell sitzt darauf ein Noctua NH-D15. Diesen will ich jedoch zwecks der Optik ersetzen. Viel bessere Temperaturen erwarte ich nicht.

Alles ist in einem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe verbaut. Ich wollte das ganze so wie im Anhang platzieren.

Spricht da etwas dagegen oder kann ich das so machen? Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Die restliche Hardware sieht so aus:
Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
 G.Skill TridentX 32GB @ 2400 MHz 
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme
Samsung 850 EVO 2TB
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter- und Radiator-Position im Enthoo Luxe*

Kann man so machen. 
Den 140er im Heck kannst du auch weglassen.


----------



## kVn- (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter- und Radiator-Position im Enthoo Luxe*

Alle Lüfter bis auf die drei für den Radiator sind aktuell auch schon vorbaut.

Macht das einen Unterschied, wenn ich diesen trotzdem verbaue?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter- und Radiator-Position im Enthoo Luxe*

Jain. 
Man sollte am besten versuchen einen Überdruck im Gehäuse zu haben, damit der Staub nicht überall rein „gesaugt“ wird. Dann müsstest du eben die Lüfter dementsprechend runterregeln. 
Aber abgesehen davon hast du keinen Nachteil oder so. Allerdings bringt dir der Lüfter auch nicht wirklich was


----------



## kVn- (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter- und Radiator-Position im Enthoo Luxe*

Dann lass ich ihn draußen, danke für die Hilfe!


----------

